# Point and Shoot in 8k



## varuog (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi friends,

I am looking for a point and shoot in and around the 8k range.
Since this will be my first camera, I am not very sure of the specs I want.

An all round performer will do as I will use the camera for mainly daily life shooting.
I hardly record videos so don't want to put much stress on that feature.

After some browsing and my friends' suggestions I found 2 good options :
1. Sony CyberShot DSC W570
2. Nikon CoolPix S3100

Please advice me which of the two is a better buy and if there are any other models that I should consider.

P.S: I'd prefer something from Nikon.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 21, 2011)

@OP I think nikon S3100 is very good and have almost all features...it got good reviews


----------



## varuog (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks sujoyp.

Is there any other (better) Nikon model around the 8-9k range which I can consider?

Also, (although I am a little inclined towards Nikon) I am open for suggestions from other brands as long as I am getting a better deal..

please suggest..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 21, 2011)

Check Canon IXUS 115 HS Point & Shoot but it cost around 9k...better then nikon S3100


----------



## varuog (Aug 21, 2011)

Is there any good sub 8k priced model which uses AA battery ?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 21, 2011)

Canon IXUS 115 HS

Canon is better than Nikon in p&s category.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 22, 2011)

See if you can get a canon that supports CHDK. This is an aftermarket firmware that boots off the memory card which makes performing more complex tasks with your P&S like manually adjusting exact ISO/shutter, time-lapse photography, etc possible.


----------

